# I think I made my cabinet doors too small



## radionightster (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

I may have a big problem on my hand. I'm re-doing our kitchen, and I've just finished all our cabinet doors. We were planing on using European style hinges for them. I sized all my doors 1/2" larger than the opening for both height and width. That means I have 1/4" overlap on top/bottom/left/right of the door. I just re-read some web pages that say I should have left 1/2" on the top/left/bottom/right for overlap.

So it seems I may have made the doors 1/4" small in both height and width.

Will this present a problem with using European hinges? Do they have half-overlay hinges that will work with doors sized like this?

Thank you for any help!
RN


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*its not looking good*

To say it simple....your screwed!


----------



## kreg mcmahon (Jul 25, 2009)

yes you are screwed. you need 1/2 " all around the doors. top bottom etc.

how did you make the door? did you use a cope and stick?

also most european hindges are 3/8 to 1/2 overlay and some go up to 5/8 and 3/4.

you have learned a great lesson. really and there are no good fixes just half ass ones.

go to www.thisiscarpentry.com page 118 I just had published an article on cabinets and builtins. talks about doors.

dont feel bad I have made doors wrong sizes before.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

kreg mcmahon said:


> yes you are screwed. you need 1/2 " all around the doors. top bottom etc.
> 
> how did you make the door? did you use a cope and stick?
> 
> ...


I agree he's got a major problem but don't understand why you would have to have 1/2" on top and bottom; I understand the sides? Also, I read somewhere always buy your hinges before you make your doors.
Tom


----------



## kreg mcmahon (Jul 25, 2009)

TomC said:


> I agree he's got a major problem but don't understand why you would have to have 1/2" on top and bottom; I understand the sides? Also, I read somewhere always buy your hinges before you make your doors.
> Tom


 that is true about the hindges because different hindges require different setbacks.

you can go with 1/4, i just prefer 1/2 so it covers well. but at least 3/8 min.

one reason I go with 1/2 is then you just take your inside measurement and add 1" makes it simple!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You're not screwed. You didn't say whether the cabinets are face framed or frameless. In either case there are concealed hinges that will work. For example for faceframes, here is one for 1/4" overlay.


----------



## kreg mcmahon (Jul 25, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> You're not screwed. You didn't say whether the cabinets are face framed or frameless. In either case there are concealed hinges that will work. For example for faceframes, here is one for 1/4" overlay.


 
good find i stand correct thats why you are called cabinet man!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If you have a 1/4" OL hinge all that means is you will have the hing side of the door ovelap by 1/4" +/- the adjustment of the hinge. Whatever overlay you have on the other three sides of the door is usually irrelevant as long as it covers the hole.


----------



## radionightster (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you for the 1/4" overlay link!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK I'll be the one to ask*

Are these painted doors or natural hardwood? Couldn't you add a 1/2" strip all around to make them larger? Miter the corners depending on your joinery? You may not want to now that you have found the hinge above, but it's just a thought.:thumbsup:
BTW- Sometimes a "screw-up" turns into an unusual design detail, such as a contrasting wood border..."Oh Yeah, I meant to do it that way." "That's really cool!".....In this case a rather exotic wood could be used as a border since it 's only a 1/2" narrow piece, and wouldn't take a truck load to do it.:no: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Are these painted doors or natural hardwood? Couldn't you add a 1/2" strip all around to make them larger? Miter the corners depending on your joinery? You may not want to now that you have found the hinge above, but it's just a thought.:thumbsup:
> BTW- Sometimes a "screw-up" turns into an unusual design detail, such as a contrasting wood border..."Oh Yeah, I meant to do it that way." "That's really cool!".....In this case a rather exotic wood could be used as a border since it 's only a 1/2" narrow piece, and wouldn't take a truck load to do it.:no: bill


Interesting idea!

George


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I knew Cabinetman would have a good answer. Man you guys are rough, saying "_yes you are screwed_" and "_I think you might be"_ are to different things. Give the guy some hope at least. :smile:

Interesting idea Bill sounds like you have experience in that area. :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not really Richard*

Just trying to keep the OP from feeling Like I feel when I "screw up". Sometimes there is a solution if you think outside the "box".
Never settle for the first diagnosis, get a second opinion, as they say.:yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Just trying to keep the OP from feeling Like I feel when I "screw up". Sometimes there is a solution if you think outside the "box".
> Never settle for the first diagnosis, get a second opinion, as they say.:yes:



Bill,

You're way too humble.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks, Mike*

I've been called a lot of things, but "humble" was never one on them. I'm putting you in my will. :laughing: bill


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bill,
I was thinking along the same lines as I read the posts. Only I was thinking of adding a strip around the opening, figuring the door would cover it. The contrasting wood is always a good idea as long as you stick with your story as to why you did it. The goofier the reason, the more believable. :laughing: I don't consider things like this 'screwups', I call 'em redesigns.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

modifications, architectural elements,structural requirements, artistic liscense


----------



## nicewood (Sep 15, 2009)

It is even possible to get a concealed hinge which allows the door to be fitted flush with the front edge of the cabinet. If your stiles etc are wide enough they could be cut down and so allow the door to fit into the cabinet using these hinges


----------



## onemanshow (Oct 10, 2009)

Wherever you got the hinges, they should also sell different thicknesses in plates. You could get a half overlay hinge with a thicker plate to accomodate the 1/4 overlay. Good luck.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Radionightster where are you, come in*

It's been a month plus since you posted what's up? What happened to the doors/hinges/add-ons? :blink: bill


----------

